

IPhone 2.0: The glory wore off in wash - swombat
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1148-iphone-20-the-glory-wore-off-in-wash

======
j2d2
Wow... This sums up my experience too. Everyone is touting the iPhone as the
next app device, and that might be true, but it's got a ways to go. The UI is
so slow and unstable that it's breaking my "I can tolerate a computer
crashing, but never a phone" personal rule.

~~~
rufo
iPhone OS 1.x wasn't anything like this - even with me jailbreaking it and
throwing all kinds of bizarre apps onto it.

I played with it enough that I did get the occasional reboot, but maybe once a
week. In the 10 days I've had the iPhone 3G it's rebooted on me at least three
times, I've had app store apps crash at least a dozen times, and had countless
weird 5-10sec freezes.

Really hoping 2.0.1 fixes a bunch of these problems...

~~~
elai
I'm betting it's all the application DRM & restriction enforcement that is
causing the majority of these bugs.

~~~
cstejerean
I'm sure it has nothing to do with all the other features like GPS, a brand
new contacts app, a better calendar app, push support, etc. Yes, it must be
the DRM.

------
allenbrunson
i agree that the ui in the 2.0 firmware has gotten slower. it occasionally
screeches to an abrupt halt that lasts for up to ten seconds.

i'm still on the old original 2g iphone, so i have to assume it's the
software, not the hardware.

------
davidw
What would a 'getting real' phone look like?

~~~
pchristensen
<http://www.jitterbug.com/Phones.aspx>

~~~
delano
Whoa, what's the deal with the 911 emergency button on the OneTouch?

~~~
comatose_kid
It's targeted towards an older demographic.

------
teamonkey
I was getting responsiveness problems on my 8G iPhone 3G (apps taking a few
seconds to launch, UI stutters etc.). It turns out it wasn't using the latest
firmware. I bet DHH isn't either.

If you've got a 3G iPhone, go to Settings->General->About and see that you're
using 5A347. If you've got 5A345, that's the old, stuttery firmware and you
should back up your phone and do a restore (power off, hold the home key when
you connect to your computer, iTunes will prompt to download the new
firmware).

Usual disclaimers apply. :)

------
axod
No such issues here yet, I'd suggest taking the phone for a checkup.

~~~
mechanical_fish
I have the 2.0 software running on a used iPhone 2G and it just hasn't been
this bad. The web browser crashes a fair bit, which isn't good, but it
restarts right away. I get occasional runaway keyclicks when I type, which I
can't explain. (Might be "user error"? Curse my big fingers!) The rest of the
apps have been okay. A visit to tech support may be in order.

Of course, not having used the 1.0 software, I have no standard for
comparison. Too bad that you apparently can't downgrade and wait for the bug-
fix releases.

I've only got two or three third-party apps installed as of yet. So I note
that DHH doesn't mention having tried an obvious step: Deinstall all third-
party apps and stick with the Apple ones, which are more likely to have been
thoroughly tested than random combinations of third-party apps that were
released less than a month ago.

------
tx
_I’ve installed but not actually used ... Yelp, Movies.app, Facebook, PayPal,
NYTimes..._

What?! Those are apps? That's nice, I want off-browser applications for my
favorite sites too, on a regular PC desktop: without annoying login screens,
without endless "please waits", without ads (yes, I'll pay for it), with look
and feel (especially fonts) consistent with the rest of the system.

I want my stuff to get off the browser, anyone here cares to submit a YC
application?

~~~
mosburger
Have you tried Prism? <http://wiki.mozilla.org/Prism> I haven't, so I can't
tell you that it'll do what you need, but it sounds like the right idea.

~~~
agotterer
I have. It's more of less a minimalistic firefox browser that you can run in
its own instance from the desktop. I will call it super bookmarking. But this
doesn't solve the problem the poster is writing about. You still have to login
to sites and deal with visual inconsistencies. What I think he wants is the
equivalent of iPhone apps, where you pay or download for free, that have a
consistent UI and are built to be simple, familiar and to the point.

The iPhone apps I have played with up to this point have done exactly that. No
nagging for logins or registration. If you had to do it once, that was it and
you never hear about it again. They get you right to what you are looking for
and its familiar.

------
isaacewing
I've been debating back and forth about the iPhone being worth the '1/2 the
price, 2x the speed' and everything I read justifies the complaints in this
article. Having installable apps is a good thing, not having the iPhone "3G"
function work only 20% of the time or sporadically malfunction more than 75%
of the time is not good... regardless of the great new features implemented in
the latest version.

------
danw
I've been having the same troubles on my iPod touch running 1.1 firmware. I
assumed all iPhones were like this but perhaps not.

------
cjc
how fitting - safari crashed while reading this article on my 3g iPhone. In
addition to all those complaints, GPS and other location based functionality
have been down for 3 days in NYC. Anyone else seeing this?

~~~
rufo
Did you try rebooting? (turn on phone, hold down lock button until "slide to
power off" appears, then press lock buton to turn on)

Location dies fairly often for me, and I have to reboot to get it back (fairly
often being once every 24-48hrs).

~~~
pavelludiq
rebooting? that reminds me of one of those apple commercials with that trendy
kid and that dorky guy in a suit.

~~~
michaelneale
"I'm a nokia, I'm an iPhon....<reboot>"

------
Prrometheus
I'm quite happy with mine, maybe because I never had an iphone 1.0.

------
mixmax
The lesson: Focus on the details - you usually can't do anything about the big
picture anyway.

------
zandorg
Symbian = Wheel 1.0

